# Pike today..



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Got to Pike at about 10:30 this morning. Saw one nice eye caught about noon and another small sauger shortly thereafter. About 1:30 I caught 2 nice saugers 5 min apart. Probably less than an hour later, me and my buddy each caught a walleye and another sauger. Kept 6 nice keepers. Pretty nice day, all in all. Even got sunburnt. Finally met Hatchetman and another guy down there, sorry, I can't remember the letters and numbers of your screenname.. Went to Pike as the 1st dam on the WV side was open on at 7am when I called. Water went down a good bit from this morning tho.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I was down there too! I was one of the three guys wading all the different spots down there today. What a terrible day of fishing. I did not catch one fish today! That is the worst I have ever done down there ever! Its too bad I didn't get to meet you guys over there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was you the one out in front for awhile, and then when the other 2 went in, you stayed out for awhile longer, a good while longer I might add? I walked to the end of the pier to get a look at ya, because I thought it was a guy from work. If I'd of known last night I was going, I would've posted, but didn't know until I talked to the lockmaster at New Cumberland early this morning. Oh well, we'll meet one of these here days!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to meet you today Snake. It's always nice to put a face to someone from OGF. I think over all it was a slow day on the big crick. Going back down tomorrow, don't know where at yet though. I may hit the spot I said i would tell you about Tuesday. I'll let you know....Pete


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, let me know how you do. I just checked the weather and it's currently 48 degrees here, but only 32 in Yorkville. Of course by the end of the afternoon, it's supposed to be quite warm, but a little wet. Good luck!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nope thate was my buddy Rick. I was wearing the tan fishing vest with a red hood on. At that time my other buddy and I went and probed some holes downstream. We eventually worked our way back up there though later in the afternoon. I was on the pier earlier in the morning. We finally got tired of not catching any fish there and decided to brave the waves and put the waders on. Unfortunately that move didn't pay off.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

By the way, do any of you purchase your bait at or know the owner of the Ohio River Bait shop in Yorkville? I will never buy bait there again unless it is an emergency. The girl who worked in there was soo rude. She acted like she didn't want to be there and acted as though my business was a burden on her time. When you say hello to someone they should reply "hello" especially in a business. I walked in the bait store and said hello to this girl and she just stood there in front of the bait tank. She BARELY tried to acknowledge my presense there. She acted like she was on drugs or something, just mean! Anyways, I was curious if any of you have experienced her less than standard customer service!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you can get her to smile and say hello, I'll pay for your bait. She definately has a stick up her a.. thats for sure!! The only people that buy bait there are strangers or someone that absolutely, positively couldn't get it anywhere else. Never saw a person with such a disposition running a business. I think she need's to go spend a night at a Holiday Inn Express....Pete


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Ive never met her, everytime last year when I purchased minnows there was a guy always waiting on everyone, generally gave you quite a few more than bought, and offered fishing tips....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mastercatman, 
I remember the red hood. I was also there when you left and returned about an hour or so later, maybe 2? As for the bait shop, I didn't even know they had one until someone told me a week or so ago. Brought my own, so I didn't have to find out how *sweet *she is.
Hatchetman, did you make it down today and if so, how'd ya do? Just curious. It looks to be blown out by the weekend. They're predicting near flood stage by tomorrow or Wed. That doesn't mean it will make it that high, but that is the prediction just a little bit ago...


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah I used to buy bait their the guy always hooked it up that is the owner hes real cool.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Went down for about 3 hours, didn't do much. Didn't fish the pier, it was loaded up.Was going to go off the W. Va. side today but the river is up to much right now for where I was going. A buddy went so I'll let you know how he did....Pete


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats why I didn't go out yesterday. I knew the dam and pier would be packed and didn't feel like fighting the cabin fever crowds. instead I cleaned up my fishing stuff in the basement, went to Cableas and spent a few bucks, then restrung a few reels. Today would of been a great day to get out if it wasn't pouring rain. Overcast and 40's w/ rising water is a recipe for fish in the late winter.

Jake


----------

